# Stepping up to a rider. Which one?



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a little partial to John Deere, because it's what we ran when my boys & I had our side-line lawn mowing service.

Even the lower-end John Deeres are made by John Deere. They're not re-badged MTDs (unless they started doing that in the last year or two).

I'm currently running an L120. It's about a 22hp 48" deck mower. I don't know what the current model equivalent is, but they haven't changed them much. It has been a good mower, even though it's not heavy enough for all the commercial stuff we did with it. It also has a very nice turning radius.

I'd suggest getting a John Deere with a 42" deck (2 blades instead of 3). If you can spend a couple extra bucks, be sure to get a hydrostat (automatic). I also like the twin-cylinder engine (they run smoother), but they're a little more spendy. 

A D120 might be a nice model for you.


If you get a John Deere, do not get it at Lowes or Home Depot. They _are_ the same mowers you can buy at the local JD Dealer. However, if you need warranty work done, the dealer will put your "box store bought" mower at the back of the line. Also, the dealer will sell you the mower for the same price as the box store will.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> I'm a little partial to John Deere, because it's what we ran when my boys & I had our side-line lawn mowing service.
> 
> Even the lower-end John Deeres are made by John Deere. They're not re-badged MTDs (unless they started doing that in the last year or two).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've heard that you should always buy john deere from the dealer rather than a big box store. It makes sense. When I bought my Echo string trimmer I bought it from my local dealer rather than Home Depot. Price was identical. Things been rock solid for over 3 years now and hasn't needed any dealer service. 

The Deere will cost me $1699 from my local dealer which is a bit more than I wanted to spend. 

I was talking my my uncle earlier and asked him about the John Deere he bought 2 years ago. It's a low end 42" non-hydro model and he said he hates it. Says it doesn't cut worth a darn on even the slightest slope. He had passed down an old yardman to my cousin after upgrading to the Deere and said the Yardman had a much nicer cut than the Deere. Only problem was the Yardman was a 38 or 39" model. So who knows...... He said the Deere has the anti-scalp wheels but don't seem to help with the cut quality.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ Sure could be. John Deere's are certainly not infallible - especially the lower-end models. In fact, the lower-end residential models are much more cheaply built than the others, because Deere wanted to compete in that market sector. So the old "you get what you pay for" saying is true.

On the other hand, I found out first hand that the way you set up your mower and adjust it makes all the difference in the world in the way it cuts. For instance, having identical tire pressure in your back tires (we usually ran 7 lbs) will be the difference between an even cut and waves. Having sharp blades, proper deck adjustment, etc. All of those things - though seeming to be little - will make a HUGE difference in the way the machine mows.


Good luck!


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going through the same EXACT thing you are right now. I mean, pretty much to a T. I want to spend under 2 grand, I just moved into a new house that has a half acre lot with a slight hill, and I'm tired of pushing the mower back and forth. I don't have a 3/4's like you, but I think we're pretty much in the same boat (mower?). I'll try to explain what I've uncovered.

- Don't buy it at a big box store. I think we're on the same page there.
- JD has a special now for 0% for 1 year...I *think*. You can double check the web site.
- Some dealers will also throw in a trailer thing with the 100 series.
- If you have a fence, check to make sure it will fit through the gate.

I've done a lot of research and I love the idea of a JD. When I think mower, I think JD. But many people say that the lower end models with the B&S engine are junk, and I've been told to go to the X300 series. Everybody says that it's beefier, has a better transmission, and better engine. I've also been told to go look at Cub Cadet because their engines are superior to JD and their quality is better. It seems like the more looking I do, the more expensive it gets.

I haven't made a decision just yet because I keep going back and forth, but I have a feeling that I will go for a JD D130. How come? The v-twin motor, extra HP, and the bumper all for under 2 grand. Another thing is that I've heard that the bagging system isn't the greatest for it. I don't know if you plan to bag, but I've heard that it gets jammed frequently. Don't know how much better (or worse) the cub cadets are. I think it's very important to test drive the two out and see which one you like best.

So, I don't know if I have been any help or not. If you want the nitty gritty on stuff, check this place out.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/

I've found that they have been extremely helpful and you can get a TON of info there.

I'm starting to learn that with the internet, it's great because you can get so much info....but it's bad because you can also get too much. For as many people that say get JD, they say get CC. Then they say don't buy this model, buy that one. It's hard to make that final decision, but I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a John Deere 42' Automatic Hydrastatic, with Kohler engine. Bought it about 8 years ago, mow about 1/2 acre of lawn with it. Bought it via Home Depot on 12 months same as cash. Have taken it the local John Deere dealer twice for a bit of routine maintenance - they will gladly service it, to include pickup and delivery (for a fee of course).

Absolutly no problems with it. Over the years I have owned Craftsman (total junk), Bolens (good), and Snapper (very good). The John Deere is the best mower I have ever had.

42" will fit through most walk gates and fits in my truck just fine, bigger deck may not.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i understand what your saying about spending the money on a simplicity,but those things are great machines that will last much longer than any jd


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i understand what your saying about spending the money on a simplicity,but those things are great machines that will last much longer than any jd


Can you explain? It sounds like you're not a fan of JD. How come?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> i understand what your saying about spending the money on a simplicity,but those things are great machines that will last much longer than any jd


Depends on which grade o JD mower. Simplicity will outlast the lower-end models, no question. The commercial line John Deeres? Not a chance.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I called my local dealers today and got quotes.

John Deere D110 $1699
John Deere X300 $2999 !!
Kubota T1880 $3799 !!
Simplicity Broadmore $3800 !!

Those are basically the options I have that aren't from big box stores.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

The Simplicity Regent is cheaper and may be all you need.

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/products/lawn-tractors/regent/specs/index.cfm

I have 3 yrs on a Broadmore ( hills to pull on 1.25 acre ) with no regrets , 

mower will probably outlast me.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

This is scary. I almost never completely agree with anyone, but DrHicks is absolutely correct on all points! IMO


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

downunder said:


> This is scary. I almost never completely agree with anyone, but DrHicks is absolutely correct on all points! IMO


Haha - I'm going to go tell my wife that somebody agrees with me on all points. Dang, this is going to be a great day! :laughing:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about including in your decision factor who has the best warranty?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree the better JD mowers will outlast just about anything. Go look at a JD318 mower. It was made in 1980's and is still selling for what new ones sell for because they are great mowers.

But, the one you have mentioned is the John Deere D110. That has the Tuff-Torq T40 hydrostatic transmission. It is the same transmission in the ones from John Deere models from HD, Lowes, and is known for failures. The replacement transmission costs almost as much as a new mower (around $800-$1100). 

The problem is that transmission is in most of the low end mowers from everyone.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Why does it have to be a rider? What about a larger walk-behind? I thought torro or snapper made some nice 32/36/42 walk-behinds that should easily handle an acre or two. Plus, they are easy to get into a truck.

Also, time it takes to cut is more than width...it is power and speed.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oberkc said:


> Why does it have to be a rider? What about a larger walk-behind? I thought torro or snapper made some nice 32/36/42 walk-behinds that should easily handle an acre or two. Plus, they are easy to get into a truck.
> 
> Also, time it takes to cut is more than width...it is power and speed.


That's a very good point. The problem - at least that I have found - is that all the larger walk-behind mowers run in the commercial grade, and are pretty darned expensive. Even used, on Craigslist, they tend to run $1500-$3000.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I pay that much, I'm sitting down!:thumbup:


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> The problem - at least that I have found - is that all the larger walk-behind mowers run in the commercial grade, and are pretty darned expensive.


Unfortunately, I cannot find any evidence to dispute this. I regularly walk through a couple of shops and look around and recall seeing a snapper 36" in the price range you like, I see nothing on the snapper web page that confirms this.

A while back, snapper made an interesting little 32" mower. While looking at this, I saw a BillyGoat 33" for about the same price. The current version is now 34" and is about $1600. They are build like tanks:

http://www.billygoat.com/site/intro.aspx?pid=86

Check it out.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i looked on this site and read about different jd models , how do you identify the lower end models from the good ones ? im thinking the ones with prefix LA are the lower end ones ? 

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/johndeere/johndeere-lawn-tractors.html


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

when i first moved in i couldnt really afford to buy a good tractor 22% down payment , anyway i found a used murray 97 with a 46 inch cut with twin bagger, 18 horse briggs twin , if i had a smaller yard id be content with it but its a little slow and small for my yard time is money . maybe something like that would work for you, ive seen alot of parts on craigslist to . i think i paid 450.00 and its worked real good ill probably keep it for the rough areas ditches etc. ive seen everything from engines for 150 - 200 to free mower decks etc.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oldrivers said:


> i looked on this site and read about different jd models , how do you identify the lower end models from the good ones ? im thinking the ones with prefix LA are the lower end ones ?
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/johndeere/johndeere-lawn-tractors.html


Over the years, there have been TONS of John Deere mower models. I'm not sure why they've changed them around so much. Maybe it's to make it look like they're introducing new & improved models every year. But the rule of thumb is pretty simple: You get what you pay for.

Look on the Home Depot, or Lowes websites. I'm not sure what all the model numbers are, but you can tell, simply by the prices, which John Deere mowers are the lower-end ones. 

I've got an L120 that is about 8 years old. 48" cut, 3 blades, 20 hp V-Twin engine. It was about $2300 new. It has been a good mower for me. I'm sure you can find the "new" equivalent of it.


Good luck!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oldrivers said:


> when i first moved in i couldnt really afford to buy a good tractor 22% down payment , anyway i found a used murray 97 with a 46 inch cut with twin bagger, 18 horse briggs twin , if i had a smaller yard id be content with it but its a little slow and small for my yard time is money . maybe something like that would work for you, ive seen alot of parts on craigslist to . i think i paid 450.00 and its worked real good ill probably keep it for the rough areas ditches etc. ive seen everything from engines for 150 - 200 to free mower decks etc.


That's a good point. Craigslist is a great place for finding used stuff.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I've been having zero luck with craigslist. One option I hadn't thought about but is available in my town is Toro. My local Toro dealer has a LX427 with 20HP Kohler engine and 42" hydrostatic cut for $1699. Is this any better than the JD D110? I've read a few online reviews that are generally positive. I believe Toro makes all their own products to so I don't believe it's a rebadge like Craftsman, Troy Built, or Cub Cadet.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

speedster1 said:


> I've been having zero luck with craigslist. One option I hadn't thought about but is available in my town is Toro. My local Toro dealer has a LX427 with 20HP Kohler engine and 42" hydrostatic cut for $1699. Is this any better than the JD D110? I've read a few online reviews that are generally positive. I believe Toro makes all their own products to so I don't believe it's a rebadge like Craftsman, Troy Built, or Cub Cadet.


The LX427 sounds like a good rig. Hydrostat is good. Kohler engine should be good. 

Check it to see how tightly it turns. Also, does it have an electric deck clutch, or mechanical (though that doesn't make a lot of difference). Also, check warranty. I believe that JD residential mowers come with a 2-year warranty.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jun 1, 2011)

*Not Crapsman*

Not a Crapsman...


I looked a couple of years ago like you are now. I read all the reviews and made what I thought was the decision i could from my research. I also thought about the $1600.00 JD mower form my local Lowes, but I read a few reviews on it where the front spindles were breaking off. I read this in more than one place so decided against it. I ended up buying the Craftsman’s (I spelled it right the first time) professional series 42" cut with the 24 hp Briggs motor. This cost me around $1900.00 so it wasn’t that much more to get what I thought was better. 

29 hours on it and had to replace the drive belt. 100 hours on it now and replacing the 5th drive belt tonight. Also reverse on hydrostatic tranny is about gone. 

One last thing that may help you. I logged onto the Sears site when i first got it and posted a review. That's the only one they will let you post. So all the people that have troubles with them after their initial post, cannot post.. Not sure if their all like that but just beware. Also double check the warranty. Sears would be happy to come out (two to three weeks later) to fix your mower, but there is a $100.00 service trip fee. So make sure about warranty before you get one. 

My next one will be an Exmark..


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

Mikeydidit said:


> Not a Crapsman...
> 
> 
> I looked a couple of years ago like you are now. I read all the reviews and made what I thought was the decision i could from my research. I also thought about the $1600.00 JD mower form my local Lowes, but I read a few reviews on it where the front spindles were breaking off. I read this in more than one place so decided against it. I ended up buying the Craftsman’s (I spelled it right the first time) professional series 42" cut with the 24 hp Briggs motor. This cost me around $1900.00 so it wasn’t that much more to get what I thought was better.
> ...


 
one of my buddies lowes brand JD did the same thing and he replaced it but cant get it to ride right, i was thinking about craftsmen but heard to many bad things wich is a shame cause they seem nice but the accesories are spendy anyways. i think im pretty much settled on a 10 + year old JD . 

After hearing all the complaints on differnet models i now have a much better respect for the old murrays mines old, beat , worn , lose , but it has never let me down in the 2.5 years ive owned it and im pretty rough on things . only thing is getting over the fact your paying for something older versus having that brand new expieriance . o well dont have to cry about the first dent . :laughing:


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

You might also want to look for an older Scotts mower. I have one I bought new in 1998 and it runs beautifully. The first ones were made by JD, later ones by Murray. 

Mine is a S2046 model (46" 20hp BS motor) and I can get every part I need for it from the local JD shop. They sell at a fraction of the JD used mowers. I have seen them with low hours, light use here for sale for $500 -$700. Not bad for a JD mower.

I have put my mower through hell too. I have 4 acres, 1.5 that is grass and 1/2 acre that is a combination of grass and tree areas that gets a lot of junk falling from the trees. I cleared that area with my mower by using it like a bush hog. The deck never bent even though I took out 1" diameter trees with it.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had craftsman, toro, poulon, and John Deere. I've tested simplicity and cub cadets, etc. I did a ton of research on these over the years.

Go with a John Deere, but only if you can get it from a dealer or private party and not if its a make/model that you can get at a big box store.

If you can afford it, step up to a JD garden tractor as you'll be able to use attachments with it. Id even suggest that instead of going brand new, look at used JD garden tractors. They might be older, but theyll last longer then the big box store items if they were well maintained. Try to find one with a spin on oil filter, and a model where you can change out the hydro fluid as well.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Speedster,
Going back to your original question, I think the Deere or the Troy would be your best choice. A hydro will save you lots of time, and many folks would suggest that the Kohler is the better engine.


----------



## tyhatts (Dec 13, 2010)

Im a JD saleman. I work at a dealership and sell both the D series (Home depot/Lowes) and the Select series. (Heavier duty, 4 yr warranty ) 

My 2 cents..... 

Buy from a dealer. They might be more money, but when your mower does need service, your gunna be surprised when they dont make you a priority because you needed to save $100 by buying at the depot or lowes. Its how it works @ our dealership and we tell our customers that ! 

a D130 is the mower I would suggest.... 22HP TWIN cylinder... running a 42" deck.... as opposed to 17.5HP SINGLE Cylinder (D110) running the same deck. 

Whatever brand you choose.... make sure they have a servicing dealer in the area. Meaning... Toro, JD, Cud cadet...... the reason for that is... any big box store... aafter the sale, couldn't care less about servicing your unit.... They only want the initial sale then its up to you to figure out how to fix the thing. Would you want to wait weeks for a small part ??? grass would get pretty long . 

Good luck in your shopping. Hopefully JD is your choice because I feel its the best product out there (in that price point) and the fact you can bring it to a dealer and have it serviced and back to you in a few days in most cases really means something. It also has some value to it... think about that. 

Oh ya, and if your dealer has ANY sort of customer support..... usually if your unit does go down because of a major fail.... and if your going to be left with out it for a week... they will give you a used one to take home for the time being. At least thats how we work.


----------

